

Ask HN: What makes an aggregator site great? - keithwarren

What makes an aggregator site great? I am thinking of building one for a niche market but I thought I would get your opinion first.
======
daveambrose
What market are you thinking of approaching?

We work with a lot in our space (group buying) and the ones that I see as most
successful are those who make the user experience as delightful as possible.
Where someone can simply put up an image, some copy and some deal details and
then pile on deal after deal so the user has to keep scrolling through the
webpage is backwards UX. If you can capture the best content available, and
then surface that content in such a way that's intuitive and interactive to
your end-user, you can build a great service.

How are you thinking about the monetization perspective?

~~~
sidmitra
Do you have any examples aggregation sites that you think pull off a good UX?

~~~
daveambrose
Kayak, SeatGeek, Yipit

